# isis/proteus y reconocimiento de esquema



## fas0 (Dic 21, 2011)

bueno estoy empezando a usar estos programas y no entiendo como hacer para que me reconozca un circuito o que hacer, busqué en google pero no encuentro información al respecto o... estoy introduciendo mal los parametros.

supuestamente tengo es esquema el en.BMP monocromático, hasta ahí lo toma el isis, lo que no entiendo es como sigo desde ahí.

muchas gracias.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Dic 21, 2011)

Saludos..
Isis no toma ni copia nada, Lo copias tu.. Lee primero la ayuda y tutoriales que hay Muchos y ya sabrás que tendrás que hacer..


----------



## phavlo (Dic 22, 2011)

Isis tampoco es totalmente inteligente para que uno no haga nada, hay que ponerse a trabajar...


----------



## retrofit (Dic 22, 2011)

Isis, *como los demás Simuladores de Circuitos*, no diseña nada...
A Isis no le puedes decir... Quiero un contador con 74LS192, y pretender que Isis se lo invente.
Isis tiene unas librerias de componentes bastante amplias y somos nosotros, en base a nuestros conocimientos, los que tenemos que diseñar el circuito, Isis es el encargado de simularlo.
Podemos poner instrumental, Voltímetros, Osciloscopios, etc, etc, en varias parte del diseño, Isis nos dará los valores que existen en esos puntos.

Saludos.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 22, 2011)

parece que no se entendió lo que pregunté, gracias igual


----------



## MVB (Dic 22, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> parece que no se entendió lo que pregunté, gracias igual



Pues reformula tu pregunta de una mejor forma.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> parece que no se entendió lo que pregunté, gracias igual



Hola.....Creo adivinar .....el BMP lo imprimes para consultar visualmente el circuito y  lo dibujas igual componente a componente en el ISIS con el cableado y todo. NO EXISTE un software que "levante" una imagen y te reconozca el circuito eléctrico(al menos que yo conozca). Lo que si me parece que permite el ISIS(aunque nunca lo hice) es insertar una imagen en el esquema.
Para la próxima explica con lujo de detalles todo a si no nos entrenamos como adivinos  .

Para los demás si estoy en lo cierto "fas0" pretendía levantar una imagen BMP con el circuito y que ISIS se lo reconociera como esquema electrico.   

Si no es así reformula la pregunta y si no Googlea "Tutorial Proteus" o "Isis" y hay infinidad de ellos inclusive en video.

Saludos. 

Ric.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 22, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola.....Creo adivinar .....el BMP lo imprimes para consultar visualmente el circuito y  lo dibujas igual componente a componente en el ISIS con el cableado y todo. NO EXISTE un software que "levante" una imagen y te reconozca el circuito eléctrico(al menos que yo conozca). Lo que si me parece que permite el ISIS(aunque nunca lo hice) es insertar una imagen en el esquema.
> Para la próxima explica con lujo de detalles todo a si no nos entrenamos como adivinos  .
> 
> Para los demás si estoy en lo cierto "fas0" pretendía levantar una imagen BMP con el circuito y que ISIS se lo reconociera como esquema electrico.
> ...



jaja, por fin alguien que me lo explica en criollo sin morderme. gracias Ric, era eso justamente... crei el isis hacia eso. Estuve viendo video tutoriales en youtube, pero venia con la idea que el programa tenia alguna especie de reconocimento de esquemas. 

bueno gracias nuevamente che


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> jaja, por fin alguien que me lo explica en criollo sin morderme. gracias Ric, era eso justamente... crei el isis hacia eso. Estuve viendo video tutoriales en youtube, pero venia con la idea que el programa tenia alguna especie de reconocimento de esquemas.
> 
> bueno gracias nuevamente che



Bueno veo que ya estoy aprendiendo otra profesión!!!!!!. Lo que pasa "fas0" es que la gente que frecuentemente colabora con el foro a veces se cansa de que sistemáticamente y día a día se encuentra con pedidos de ayuda sobre distinta temática pero sin la presencia por parte del que pide de toda la información indispensable o aclaratoria a fin de plantear las cosas claramente para la otra persona que ni te conoce, ni sabe tus conocimientos, etc. y a veces con una redacción "minimista"(hablo en general y no en particular). 
De todas formas generalmente alguien que contesta una inquietud lo hace con un gran espíritu de colaboración y entrega de su sentir/parecer/saber y no para "joder al otro".

Saludos y un abrazo a todos.

Ric.


----------



## nanchoxl (Dic 28, 2011)

hola a todo tengo una pequeñq consulta cuando simulo un circuito en ISIS me aparece esto  (la ultima linea)






alguien me puede decir que significa tecnicamente???
(Yo enteindo que es como sobre carga para el PC muchos procesos pero no se por eso les pregunto)


"" Simulation is not runnig in real time due to excessive CPU load""


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 28, 2011)

Ese warning normalmente ocurre por un error en el código del programa para el pic. Revisalo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Dic 28, 2011)

*"La simulación no esta corriendo en tiempo real debido a la excesiva Carga del CPU"*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2011)

nanchoxl dijo:


> alguien me puede decir que significa tecnicamente???
> (Yo enteindo que es como sobre carga para el PC muchos procesos pero no se por eso les pregunto)
> 
> "" Simulation is not runnig in real time due to excessive CPU load""


  Así es, La simulación no esta ejecutandose en tiempo real debido a una sobre carga del CPU.
  Eso es lo que muestra la advertencia (No es un error) ya que la simulación sigue corriendo.
  Cuando hay algún error, la simulación es detenida realizando un STOP
No tiene nada que ver con la potencia del CPU de la PC, ocurre en PC's muy potentes también.
Tampoco se trata de un error en el código del programa de algún Microcontrolador,
ya que suele suceder también en simulaciones con CI's digitales o analógicos.
  Esto sucede cuando en el diseño existen muchos componentes activos,
  o cuando el desempeño del trabajo de la simulación es muy pesado.
  Esto pasa al trabajar con varios Microcontroladores en el entorno de diseño
  Los cuales tienen tareas repetitivas, o de medio o alto grado de complejidad,
  como trabajar con PWM u otras funciones que para ISIS consumen recursos.

  Algo que me ha servido para aligerar hasta en mas de un 40% el proceso de simulación.
  Solo si se trata de simular diseños con CI’s Digitales, “Microcontroladores”, etc.
  Se trata de cambiar la propiedad de las resistencias usadas que por default  son analógicas,
  Convertirlas en digitales con Edit Properties. (Hay otros componentes que permiten ese cambio.)
  Con eso se notara un mejor desempeño en la ejecución de la simulación.
  Y hasta dejara de aparecer la advertencia referida.

  Bien, espero este tip sirva de ayuda para las simulaciones en donde aparece ese mensaje.
  Hasta luego y suerte.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 29, 2011)

Decía lo de el error en el código del microcontrolador, porque en la imagen que ha posteado del warning se observa que está en juego un archivo .hex, y a mi ese "CPU overload" me ha surgido cuando había alguna parte del código en la que se bloqueaba el pic, que se desbordaba el stack, o cosas así.


----------



## nanchoxl (Dic 30, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos.....   si en realidad estoy simulado un codificador y decodificador de PPM con un 4017 y un PIC de ser por eso... nuevamente muchas gracias.....


----------



## races fet (Mar 16, 2012)

Algunas simulaciones en ISIS de PROTEUS pueden ocasionar la sobrecarga del microprocesador del ordenador, debido a la inmensa cantidad de cálculos que éste debe realizar enperíodos muy cortos de tiempo; de ser así, el simulador hará una llamada de atención como lasiguiente : (Simulation is not running in real time due to excessive CPU load )
  trabajando com microcontroladores suele ocurrir esto mensajes o trabajando con cargas activas 


.En algunos casos puede corregirse : entrar en el siguiente enlace :

http://es.scribd.com/doc/56289187/180/SOBRECARGA-DEL-ORDENADOR


----------

